# Golden retriever running towards your maltese, what would you have done?



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

For his morning walk, I take Gustave through a loop around the block and then to the pooch park in our apartment building where I let him run free for some time. Usually there's no one in the pooch park that early in the morning. 

This morning, I entered the park and Gustave was luckily still on his leash when I saw a huge unleashed Golden retriever running towards us. My first thought was "Oh no he is going to 'retrieve' Gustave and run for it". I wanted to pick up Gustave but at the same time not scare him by doing anything sudden. Before I could do anything the big dog had reached us. Luckily he didn't do anything. He just stopped right in front of Gustave and Gustave just stood there like, "what?! what were you running for?" As soon as the retriever ran back to his owner, I casually picked up Gustave with lots of happy talk("Are you making big doggy friends now?") and walked out of the park.

I am not concerned about offending the owner at all. If I owned a big dog and people with small dogs were careful around him, I would commend them for their common sense instead of being offended. The only thing I am concerned about is scarring Gustave. 

We got lucky that the big dog was friendly and didn't do anything. At the same time, I am glad I didn't pick up Gustave in the state I was in, I am sure he would have figured out something was wrong and picked up on my fear. I think in the future apart from making sure I check the park BEFORE I enter, I will be more alert to be ready to pick up Gustave without freaking out. Better safe than sorry, right? 

So, what would you have done?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think that you were very calm ,and probably did the right thing. I would of scooped mine up in a heart best!! I had a GSD attack my little mixed breed while in my own back yard. Buffy had her stomach sliced right down the middle. She survived but made many trips to the vet , and the owner of the GSD Rehomed (Angel) I am petrified of big dogs now.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It's always scary for us with little dogs when a big dog approaches off leash, and I'd rather be safe than sorry.

Many big dog owners know that their fluffs are gentle with small dogs (but we, the small dog owners, don't know that). And, of course, there can always be accidents with even the gentlest fluff.

I'm glad that this was a good encounter and that there weren't any problems. You were very wise -- I doubt that I would have been so calm and would have grabbed my fluff before I thought.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks! I am really lucky this ended well. I just think about what could've gone wrong and it's scary. 

From now on I am also going to just pick up Gustave if it happens again. I'd rather have him be alarmed than hurt physically. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

You did good remaining calm. If the dog was running, it would have scared me and I would have picked my baby up. But, on the other hand I was at a dog show with Jack and a 200 lb Newfoundland walked up behind me. I turned and it got a little too close and 5 lb Jack snapped at him. Fortunately, the dog was very gentle and didn't take offense to my little beast.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've had that happen on walks with all five of my fluffers. I carry a can of pennies and I shake it at them and shout "no" firmly and stand in front of my fluffs. That usually does the trick.
Since we live in the country, a lot of space between houses and no where to run for safety and we have coyotes,I also walk with a gun... I think of it as my back up plan .. The Smith and Wesson Brother Security System!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> I've had that happen on walks with all five of my fluffers. I carry a can of pennies and I shake it at them and shout "no" firmly and stand in front of my fluffs. That usually does the trick.
> Since we live in the country, a lot of space between houses and no where to run for safety and we have coyotes,I also walk with a gun... I think of it as my back up plan .. The Smith and Wesson Brother Security System!


Can of pennies is a good idea. There's no way you could scoop up more than one (max two) fluff that quick.

I am glad I live in the city. Carrying a gun sounds scary, but I don't know how else you would fend off coyotes if attacked suddenly.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Is the Pooch Park off leash? If so, you run the risk of encountering larger dogs so there really isn't anything more you could have done. Luckily, this dog was friendly but some pretty clueless people let their dogs off leash.

I always carry my stun baton when walking at the park, etc. even though leashes are required. It only takes second for a larger dog to kill a small dog or cat. One shake can break the neck which is what an aggressive dog will do. I had a kitty killed in my own backyard right in front of my eyes by a stray dog.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, it is off leash. It is constructed so it's hard to see from the gate what or who is around the corner. I just need to be more careful before entering in the future to walk along the park and completely scan it for loose dogs before entering. 

Or maybe I should always enter with Gustave in my arms and put him down after making sure it's safe.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Some people with big dogs just don't understand that even when playing their dog could hurt small dogs. 

Milo was always very confident around dogs of all sizes but when he was 18 months old a newfoundland puppy(but a BIG puppy) scared him and he has never been as comfortable around big dogs since then 

On numerous occasions big dogs have come bounding up to him - I know some people say not to but I usually pick him up - I just don't want to risk him being hurt.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I'll just say golden retrievers are the sweetest gentlest dogs! Gustave would probably have a great time playing with him. Steve plays with a few of them and they pounce around but never ever laid a paw on him, they are so gentle. I'm sure there are exceptions, and I do get nervous around some large dogs, but I've never met an aggressive golden. But Steve is also much larger than Gustave so I can see the need for extra caution. Steve can withstand a little pawing. But it's good you didn't freak out, that would scare him. I'm no expert, but I do think it would be very beneficial for Gustave to have positive interactions with large dogs so he doesn't become reactive and fearful when out and about. What I've done in the past was keep Steve on a leash outside the park so he and the golden doodle could sniff each other through the fence and calm down a bit. Then I let him loose in there and they had a great time!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I would have my dogs in the dog park.

A 6-10 pounds Maltese in an off leash park with 60-90 pound dogs?

You're lucky the big dog stopped and didn't go after Gustav. Too big of a gamble for me.

He probably has never seen a dog that small and associates it with a prey animal - a rabbit, a cat, a squirrel.

I would not have a toy dog in a dog park. Sorry... too many horror stories about toy dogs getting mauled to death by friendly family dogs who mistook them for a toy or prey.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I always pick up my dogs when a strange dog approaches, we have a lot of people that live around our area that keep their dogs off leash and have no control over them. I am usually aggressive towards the dogs, will stomp towards them to scare them off-something like that.

Rocky was once attacked by a couple of dogs that got loose down the road, I didn't pick him up because the two dogs had always been friendly, they got overly excited and scuffled over top of him and kicked him around and snapped at him, after that, I don't care, I am not friendly to strays or off leash dogs.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> I would have my dogs in the dog park.
> 
> A 6-10 pounds Maltese in an off leash park with 60-90 pound dogs?
> 
> ...


I agree. I wouldn't be comfortable with an unleashed big dog around Gugu. 

At puppy class there's a standard poodle about three times Gustave's size and our trainer rarely lets them play together. She does allow it sometimes because she says it's good for both of them but she monitors them like a hawk and as soon as she sees Gustave doesn't wanna play anymore, she takes the poodle by his collar and asks me to leash up Gustave and walk away.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Does the park not have a small dog section? All the ones in our area have two different sides.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Well I cheat because I'm awfully good at reading other dogs. 

But usually I just step between my dog and the approaching dog, step towards the other dog, raise a hand, and firmly say "stay" or "stop" or "sit". 

Sometimes grabbing up a little dog can make it more of an attraction, so that's not always the easy answer.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

StevieB said:


> I'll just say golden retrievers are the sweetest gentlest dogs! Gustave would probably have a great time playing with him. Steve plays with a few of them and they pounce around but never ever laid a paw on him, they are so gentle. I'm sure there are exceptions, and I do get nervous around some large dogs, but I've never met an aggressive golden. But Steve is also much larger than Gustave so I can see the need for extra caution. Steve can withstand a little pawing. But it's good you didn't freak out, that would scare him. I'm no expert, but I do think it would be very beneficial for Gustave to have positive interactions with large dogs so he doesn't become reactive and fearful when out and about. What I've done in the past was keep Steve on a leash outside the park so he and the golden doodle could sniff each other through the fence and calm down a bit. Then I let him loose in there and they had a great time!


I do want Gustave to have good experiences with bigger dogs. Gustave has a husky friend. We run into him during our walks and the husky lets Gustave sniff him. His head is as big as Gustave's body but he's very gentle and on leash. I don't let him even stop to say hello to another dog unless I can see the owner is in control and only if I've seen the dog more than 2-3 times. This is a risk I'm willing to take I.e. big dog looking calm, owner looking like they are in control, me completely ready just in case. 

The other thing is here in LA most people have small dogs. I am pretty certain Gustave won't be the first small dog a bigger dog will see. 

I used to have a friend who has the gentlest dog. Also the biggest, a Great Dane mixed with probably a horse. 
He was great with small dogs and once even rescued a Pomeranian from a Labrador. How I wish we still lived close to them.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Something a bit like this happened to me a while back. I was walking Archie, Abbey and Tinker all at the same time when all of a sudden a pit bull and another huge dog came running toward us!!!! No time to think, I shortened my dog's leashes and got down on one knee in front of them...I extended my arm in front of me and yelled "STOP"! "NO!" The one dog turned around and walked away, but the pit bull came up to me. I grabbed his collar and held him away from my dogs and yelled for help......:w00t::w00t: :w00t: H E L P!!!!!!!!!!!

Finally a teenager came out of a house in the area and escorted the dogs back to their owner's home. 


......now that was a scary day for us!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> Does the park not have a small dog section? All the ones in our area have two different sides.


It does. You have to walk through the main park to get to it though.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Something a bit like this happened to me a while back. I was walking Archie, Abbey and Tinker all at the same time when all of a sudden a pit bull and another huge dog came running toward us!!!! No time to think, I shortened my dog's leashes and got down on one knee in front of them...I extended my arm in front of me and yelled "STOP"! "NO!" The one dog turned around and walked away, but the pit bull came up to me. I grabbed his collar and held him away from my dogs and yelled for help......:w00t::w00t: :w00t: H E L P!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Finally a teenager came out of a house in the area and escorted the dogs back to their owner's home.
> 
> ...


OMG, that is very scary. My apartment has breed restrictions on what dogs people can have. Infact, most apartments in our neighborhood do. No pits or Rottweilers around here.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> It does. You have to walk through the main park to get to it though.


Well, they didn't think that out very well did they? Heh...  I'm glad your experience was a good one at least.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

jmm said:


> Sometimes grabbing up a little dog can make it more of an attraction, so that's not always the easy answer.


See, that's another thing I thought of in those few seconds. If I pick up Gustave, will the other dog think I'm taking his toy and go for it? Like Gustave doesn't want anything till I pick it up. Once it's in my hands, that's all he wants. 

The retriever was also running in a frolic like way as opposed to a full out run, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

It does make sense, and I'm sure the Golden was very sweet.

But even the sweetest dogs .... are DOGS. They are animals with basic instincts.

The sweetest most even tempered dog, in a moment, can "attack" a toy breed if their prey drive is kicked in. And it may happen so fast you may not be able to intervene or stop it.

Even if you have known the large dog and been around them 100 times at the park... it just takes one time. One time that Gustave runs and the big dog catches the glimpse of him out of the corner of his eye... That drive is kicked before the dog can see it's another dog.

The only way to prevent it is to keep him out of dog parks.

If the small dog part requires you to walk through the large dog park... Please carry him until you get fully into the small dog side.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> It does make sense, and I'm sure the Golden was very sweet.
> 
> But even the sweetest dogs .... are DOGS. They are animals with basic instincts.
> 
> ...


But what if its a large dog that you know well? I don't go to dog parks but my bfs sisters black lab, who really is the most docile dog, I feel is safe to be around my fluffs with supervision... Do u rly think any dog can get confused like that, or just at the park where the dogs are running and playing?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

You did very well! I normally scoop my three up just in case! but you have a very good insticnt about how to handle the situation


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> The only way to prevent it is to keep him out of dog parks.
> 
> If the small dog part requires you to walk through the large dog park... Please carry him until you get fully into the small dog side.


That's the plan. I should have checked properly today but didn't because like I said, the park has never been occupied at that time. But I'm a fast learner. Gustave won't be in the same situation again if I can help it.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

No question, I would have picked Ben up immediately but I am also very overprotective and that's not a good thing either.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

While on a walk, a woman with a lab on a leash approached us. Lab was about to yank her arm out. She yelled to me her dog thought Spookie was a rabbit. I picked her up and carried her home.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

spookiesmom said:


> While on a walk, a woman with a lab on a leash approached us. Lab was about to yank her arm out. She yelled to me her dog thought Spookie was a rabbit. I picked her up and carried her home.


At least she wasn't going, "don't worry he's friendly."

We met a lady once with two big dogs. When I pulled Gustave away from them she goes,"oh don't worry, this one's friendly", pointing towards one of the dogs. Errr, lady, you have another dog who you just kinda declared is not friendly, there's no way I'm coming near you.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

spookiesmom said:


> While on a walk, a woman with a lab on a leash approached us. Lab was about to yank her arm out. She yelled to me her dog thought Spookie was a rabbit. I picked her up and carried her home.


At least she was honest!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I would just be very careful in the future....you were lucky that this dog was not aggressive. I think you acted properly but knowing me I would have picked Zoe up.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so glad Gustave didn't get hurt. :wub: I would pick mine up if I had time. 
Here's my story about big "friendly" dogs and a 5 lb Maltese. Anything can happen in blink of an eye even when ours are in a stroller.

This is my old thread. It really doesn't capture how bad he was the shaking and crying for hour. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...i-think-sammie-attacked-labador-1-hr-ago.html


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> This is my old thread. It really doesn't capture how bad he was the shaking and crying for hour.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...i-think-sammie-attacked-labador-1-hr-ago.html


Oh no, that's so sad and scary.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes, a neighbors friendly dogs off leash that decided mine was something to play with. Everything changes i believe in a dogs mind when they are off leash. There's no way to know what will happen until its too late. Thank god I saved him, but it changed my little boy.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

CorkieYorkie said:


> But what if its a large dog that you know well? I don't go to dog parks but my bfs sisters black lab, who really is the most docile dog, I feel is safe to be around my fluffs with supervision... Do u rly think any dog can get confused like that, or just at the park where the dogs are running and playing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


That is different.

That is a smaller setting and you know the owner so can trust that they know their dog.

It is different in a public setting when you are at a dog park.

Gus and Grace socialize with my doctor's two large breed dogs. I know them. I know my doctor. I know she will control her dogs and we keep things low key and calm. They aer not allowed to play... just hang out together. If anyone starts looking like they want to play we separate them. Not a big deal.

Dog parks are dogs running and playing and chasing things..... Not very controlled.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think I'd be uncomfortable in the park if I couldn't watch the gate for anyone arriving (and letting their dog off leash) while Gustave was running free, likely out of reach. You could be in a situation where you couldn't get between the 2 dogs. Could be a friendly encounter or maybe not. I know Jodi is not socialized as well as he could be but I've decided (since a greyhound snapped at him - I think it was just a normal warning behaviour thou) he doesn't have to be friends with all the big dogs in our neighborhood. I don't know the owners or the dogs. He meets alot of the smaller dogs and enjoys that. I would love it if he was OK around big dogs, I love seeing big and small playing but I'm too nervous about something happening. Small dog park sounds like a good idea and less risky.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Grace'sMom said:


> That is different.
> 
> That is a smaller setting and you know the owner so can trust that they know their dog.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more! 

My sister has a wonderful HUGE Lab that I trust completely with Bailey when we visit. It not just the size of the dog, but the temperament. There are some small dogs who are very aggressive that I would not leave Bailey alone with.

Dogs can behave very differently off leash and in a group setting like a dog park, pack mentality can also be an issue. Some owners have excellent voice control over their off leash dogs, but many don't.

I don't do dog parks for that reason. I've found a daycare nearby that separates dogs by size and temperament and is very well supervised. The owners interact with the dogs and engage them in play (they have a little agility course with tunnels, etc) I am going to be brave and try it next week for a few hours. Bailey is very social and loves other dogs so I want him to be able play off leash at least once a week.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> I couldn't agree more!
> 
> My sister has a wonderful HUGE Lab that I trust completely with Bailey when we visit. It not just the size of the dog, but the temperament. There are some small dogs who are very aggressive that I would not leave Bailey alone with.
> 
> ...


Off topic, but i do think allowing them to play off leash with other dogs is SO important, they are totally different off leash than on leash. Steve is pretty reactive when he's on leash, especially with larger dogs. But off leash? Never EVER a problem. He's a totally different dog - very social, no fear, no barking, nothing. And he's so much happier after a good romp with a friend! I guess if you have more than one fluff they get this all the time, but like Marj, I am a one fluff girl so we have to make arrangements for off leash play. Luckily Steve has lots of friends close by, large and small.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

eiksaa said:


> Can of pennies is a good idea. There's no way you could scoop up more than one (max two) fluff that quick.
> 
> I am glad I live in the city. Carrying a gun sounds scary, but I don't know how else you would fend off coyotes if attacked suddenly.


I couldn't begin to scoop up five fluffs, that's for sure... We live in a pretty open area,lots of open fields so hopefully I'd see the coyote first...

I had a ground hog come barreling out of a hole in a field towards me, it just kept coming like it was crazy,so I had to shoot, turns out it was a mother guarding babies.. I felt really bad , I wasn't even close to the den and it ran quite away towards me charging me... I thought it had rabies the way it acted...

I think it was the dogs that scared her do it. Al went back with me and we checked, the den. So we went back set up live traps , trapped the little ones, 4 of them and took them to a wild life rescue,a few weeks later they were released...
You never know what will come out after you in the country...

I was walking my dalmatian,she weighed about 50 pounds and a large lab mix tried to attack , it actually nipped her ankles a couple times...so I had to carry her high on one shoulder so it couldn't get her, carried her almost half a mile before it finally gave up and left us alone...

Weird thing, that lab mix never bothered me when I walked alone, it would watch and let me walk right by... but something about Duchess, set it off..

As I walked with Duchess on one shoulder,not one person stopped to help, just drove by and looked at us...
You just never know.

Usually loud noises like that will work,supposedly even on coyotes,but when it comes to wild animals,sorry not taking chances with rabies... use the gun...


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, all 3 of mine are under 5 pounds...so we do not have contact with big dogs, ever. The issue is the size difference..even if the big dog is friendly, it could accidentally step on a 5 pound dog and seriously injure or kill it...and dog parks are an absolute no-no for mine...you were lucky that nothing happened..I would pick mine up every time. I am not willing to take the risk..


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would have picked my wee dog up as i'm too paranoid and we meet alot of big dogs when out and about, I usually have my bf with me when we go to the park. I keep him on his leash out and about and even when I have dropped it he doesn't leave my side. Glad your wee dog was okay and nothing happened, I'd have had a near heart attack.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It's been 3 months and Dewey is just now allowed to play with my three, guess who's over protective?? That would be me!! LOL I think Hardy is a big dog at 10 or 11 pounds!! He he!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I still can't believe that dog just grabbed Sammie out of his stroller :w00t: and took off. Poor Sammie. :innocent: still breaks my heart.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> I still can't believe that dog just grabbed Sammie out of his stroller :w00t: and took off. Poor Sammie. :innocent: still breaks my heart.


I remember that..it was so scary:smscare2:...I am so glad there was a good outcome for precious Sammie..he is not the first Maltese to be snatched from a stroller..I always keep mine zipped up...


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm happy that was a friendly dog that approached you. One time hubby and I were walking Heidi (on leash) around our development when a big dog came running out of his house towards us. I immediately picked up Heidi. Good thing I did because the dog jumped up and tried to bite her. Owner of big dog didn't even apologize just said something dumb about how the dog is always getting out. Duh -- do something about that. Hubby had a few choice words for owner.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

maltese#1fan said:


> I'm happy that was a friendly dog that approached you. One time hubby and I were walking Heidi (on leash) around our development when a big dog came running out of his house towards us. I immediately picked up Heidi. Good thing I did because the dog jumped up and tried to bite her. Owner of big dog didn't even apologize just said something dumb about how the dog is always getting out. Duh -- do something about that. Hubby had a few choice words for owner.


Same thing happened to me a few weeks ago, i was out walking Sammy with my bf when I just heard him saying 'pick him up quick' - as two large dogs had gotten out a garden and were heading straight for him. My wee Sammy just looked over my shoulder down at them as they headed straight for him then stood barking up at him :huh:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I think you did a great job at keeping calm - honestly, I wouldn't have been so good about that! I am extremely PARANOID when it comes to Bailey and tend to freak out way more than I should but I always tell myself it's better to be safe than sorry. The scenario you described has actually happened to us several times. I live in an apartment complex where there are a lot of big dogs so I always have to be extremely vigilant. I don't like Bailey to get close to ANY bigger dogs whether they're on a leash or not...I don't care how friendly the owner claims their dog is! If I knew the dog very, very, very well then perhaps I would let Bailey play with it...but so far, I don't know any big or even medium-sized dogs I would feel comfortable allowing Bailey to play with. 

I have a couple of stories to share. The first happened a couple of months ago, when I was taking Bailey out for his morning walk in our complex. All of a sudden, I see a huge dog RUNNING towards us off-leash. Of course I panicked and immediately moved to pick up Bailey. I was on grass which was kind of wet so I slipped and fell, but still pulled Bailey kind of under me so he'd be away from the bigger dog. I felt like the biggest, clumsiest fool but I didn't care. In the mean time, the owner came running up and caught the dog right before he reached us - apparently, he had been jogging with the dog off leash. He apologized and swore his dog was really sweet and friendly. Okay great, but how do I know this and why would I trust your dog who I have never seen before!? Keep your dogs on leash, people!! 

My other story is from our agility class. In one of Bailey's classes, it was just him and two other very big dogs who were just out of control! We had to do a lot of off-leash course work in that class and these dogs would just take off and run all over the place - every time they came near Bailey, I would pick him up. It really annoyed my trainer and she kept telling me not to do that, that she was positive these dogs were friendly. Yes, but they are 70-90 pound dogs and mine is 12 pounds...even if they are playing, they can hurt him. 

Anyways, my point is, I ALWAYS tend to be extra cautious around bigger dogs...even if it's overly cautious and I end up looking like a fool to others!


----------

